# Rooting my buddies D2 global.. Need rom suggestions



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

Introducing my buddy into the world of rooting and custom roms. He as an Vzw Droid2 Global. I haven't toyed with a Motorola since my droid x. Whats a good rom for his D2G? Not even sure if anybody is actively developing.

Thanks for any input

Sent from my GT-N7105 using RootzWiki


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

Looked around and Liquidsmooth seems to be actively developed.. Any input?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using RootzWiki


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

may want to try pooka's cm7, best full function rom
liquid is pretty good
if phone is on system version 2.3.4/4.5.629 it can only be rooted with magic md5 root
links in my list
sd_shadow's list of links for Droid FAQs, SBF, Rooting, ROMs.... https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Goawxdx_UBF4Y8lqzHYWf8Ha3yUcRK4faq0UWIlXLWA/edit

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using RootzWiki


----------



## bebilakner (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm really enjoying Galnet Miui 2.2.10 Almost everything works, great battery life, gsm, camera recording.....
You may take a look here


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

Found aokp jb-mr1 for device name: d2vzw...does that include the globe Verizon version?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

No that is the codename for the galaxy s3 verizon


----------

